# plans for a pig moving crate?



## Fisch (Jan 6, 2010)

Does anyone use or know where to get plans for a pig transport crate? This is a floorless crate that is put around the pig to move it from pen to say, wash area at the fairgrounds. I've seen various forms of them, but wonder if there is a recommended size and weight if one were to construct one. Thanks.


----------



## cooper101 (Sep 13, 2010)

If you only need it at fair, check out the fairgrounds you're going to if it's your first time there. Our pig barn is set up so there's aisles all the way to the wash rack. You just herd the pig along to the wash rack.

If you need it for a fair-size pig, you need to make it pretty sturdy and big enough, first of all. I would make it about 2 feet longer than your pig and not wide enough for it to turn around. Then high enough to be maybe a few inches higher than his back.

I've seen people just use a bent hog panel, but that's pretty flimsy and very easy for the pig to pick up and flip around. Once they hook their nose under it and lift, it takes a lot to hold it down.

I made one out of 2x4s and hog panels.

Make 2 rectangular frames out of 2x4s for the sides. Then, cut hog panel to fit and use staples to attach the hog panel to the frames. The hog panel goes on the inside facing the pig. Those are the side walls. Use 2x4s to make one end wall: I used 4 pieces to attach the 2 sides at the proper width. They're close enough to keep the pig from getting out and give it some structure. Put one piece of 2x4 across the top to act as a brace. Then cut a piece of hog panel to be the door on one end. Cut it to size and use staples on one side to attach it. The staples are your hinges. Use some sort of strap or wire to close the door once the pig is in it. Once the pig is in it, just push, pull, carry it to where you want to go. It comes out pretty heavy, so one improvement might be small wheels on it. It's definitely a 2-person job. 

Now comes the tough part. The pig won't want to get in it. You might need to train them before-hand that it's really the snack wagon. We moved 5 with our box and my wife wet her pants laughing so hard watching me struggle with pigs that were only 90-ish pounds.


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

we have had good luck using a 5 gallon bucket on a stuburn hog and walking him backwards


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

We made a temporary one from two old closet doors and some 1X4s. Spread the doors apart just over hog width and nail on the 1X across the top several places. Then use them or plywood for ends. Put some feed on the ground and while it eats, tip up the box, get it close behind, and lower it down over the hog.

You can also tip it up, have someone put feed right inthe front, and he walks in, then lower it. Either way works. 

Now we have a heavy duty steel cage with old cross country snow skis on the bottom. If someone buys a hog, we slide him right up to their trailer, place a ramp and slide him up it, then lift it off once he is in the trailer.


----------

